# Lamar Odom Skips First Day of Training Camp, Gasol Reports



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This is getting real ugly. Where is Phil when we need him?

http://tracking.si.com/2011/12/09/lamar-odom-skips-first-day-of-lakers-training-camp-after-failed-chris-paul-trade/


> NBA star Lamar Odom did not report to Lakers training camp today, according to the Los Angeles Times.
> 
> Odom voiced his displeasure Thursday over his involvement in the failed Chris Paul trade deal and told the LA Times, “Maybe I’ll see you [at training camp], but I doubt it. You don’t want to go to no place you’re not wanted.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lamar is acting like a bitch. He better get over it if he wants to remain a Laker.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

He wouldn't be skipping camp if he wanted to remain a Laker.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Change up. Lamar Odom just rolled up to Laker facility. 90 minutes late, but he is here


http://twitter.com/#!/ramonashelburne


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Floods said:


> He wouldn't be skipping camp if he wanted to remain a Laker.


Or he does and he is being an emotional bitch


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LO is so emotional his wife was probably like oh hell no. I signed on for this marriage because of the Lakers. LOL

He'll be alright. Gotta man that shit up.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

He's definitely not being a professional about it but you have to understand where the guy is coming from.


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

LakersReporter Mike Trudell
What we know about Lamar Odom: came to the practice facility, met w/Mitch Kupchak, & left shortly after. Is not practicing.

****.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> He's definitely not being a professional about it but you have to understand where the guy is coming from.


No I don't. It's a business and being traded certainly doesn't mean he isn't wanted. Like I said the guy has been traded twice (not technically) and both times it was for the best player at his position in the entire league.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> New Orleans, Houston and Lakers are re-engaged in talks to find a new way to complete Chris Paul blockbuster trade, league sources tell Y!


hmmmm...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This is stupid.

It's not like the Lakers were dumping him for garbage - they were making a move for one of the best players in basketball


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar needs to look at Brandon Roy and man the **** up...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I know that he probably feels unappreciated but I don't think we've dangled him in any trades since he's been here. Atleast none that I can recall. Most of the rest of the players from the 2004-2005 Lakers have either been traded or let go via FA.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

wrong thread.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)




----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

So Gasol is practicing today (sat out yesterday with a hamstring injury) and Lamar is once again M.I.A.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm sorry, but Lamar needs to man the f*ck up! Ain't on one gonna hold your hand and wipe away your tears, well, nevermind...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

“@KevinDing: Kobe hyped up @DevinEbanks3 as capable of helping fill Odom minutes, saying Ebanks has more offensive game than most know.”


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He better be ready because the season starts in less than two weeks and our only backup forwards/centers right now that have played in a NBA game are Ebanks, Barnes, Caracter and Walton.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> . “@LakersReporter: Mitch Kupchak: Lakers "expect" to keep Bryant, Gasol & Bynum. AND: team is still actively pursuing "Big" trades. Roster not done.”


..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Reality sets in


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Imagine that team with Kidd/Carter/Marion in their primes.


----------

